# Are Keyboards on Laptops the Next Thing to Go?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Are Keyboards on Laptops the Next Thing to Go?.



> *Infinitely re-configurable virtual keyboards with haptic feedback could do everything conventional input devices do -- and so much more*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I can see this working for the hunt-and-peck and two finger typists. If the top surface is completely flat, it might be a pain to use for touch typists that do not look at the keyboard while typing.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

But, can we do programming here???


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> I can see this working for the hunt-and-peck and two finger typists. If the top surface is completely flat, it might be a pain to use for touch typists that do not look at the keyboard while typing.


I agree 100%. I'm not the speediest typist in the world, but while I can do around 80 wpm on a real keyboard, I seriously doubt I could approach that speed with a flat "touch screen" type of device.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, touch keyboards must be sucks, good for movies.


----------

